# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Fox News mocking Canada

## BuffedGuy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9tf0...e=channel_page

EDIT: Hmm, I think the title should read "TV program on Fox mocking Canada"...just to be more accurate and not misleading.

In any case, I think this clip does epitomize the national chauvinism that runs rampant in some sectors of our society.

----------


## BuffedGuy

Oh, something similar was already posted...sorry about that. Well, this was one has a good rebuttal by Cenk.

----------


## Nooomoto

Red Eye is a comedy show, along the lines of the Daily Show. It airs at 3 am.

----------


## Kratos

Canada's military has always been a joke. It's cold there, why would we want it? We take good care of them so they can afford to have a socalist system. They only spent $19.5 billion in 2009, and that wouldn't even bail out a car company in the US. Our budget is about 520 billion. It must be nice to have someone else to worry about your national defense.

BTW the young turks are totally useless. Just because they have brown skin doesn't make them intelligent or unbiased.

----------


## Kratos

and nothing against people of middle eastern decent but if there was a black guy on the forum who only posted news clips that have a black anchorman, I'd find it equally silly and I'll call him out on it.

----------


## BuffedGuy

> Red Eye is a comedy show, along the lines of the Daily Show. It airs at 3 am.


Neither the Red Eye or the Daily Show are *just* comedies. They are politically oriented shows. As such, the hosts are not just talking about farting jokes, but rather they have strong political opinions, which are obvious in their coverage. 

As for Red Eye, this is what it is:
The show covers a variety of topics, including news, entertainment, sports, and gossip. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Eye_w/_Greg_GutfeldIt's a talk-show. Serious issues of the day are discussed, albeit in a light-hearted way.




> and nothing against people of middle eastern decent but if there was a black guy on the forum who only posted news clips that have a black anchorman, I'd find it equally silly and I'll call him out on it.


But if there is a white guy who posts news clips from a white anchor, then it's ok, right?

I don't care what skin color Cenk is. Sure, he's Turk, which is not really brown, or even Arab. He's not Muslim either: he's an agnostic. He also has some very unsavory views towards Islam, which offend me a great deal, but nonetheless, I acknowledge that his coverage of political stuff is usually spot-on.

In any case, I post his stuff because he has great commentary. It has nothing to do with his race. In fact, when I used to watch him in the beginning, I thought he was Greek or Armenian. (His co-host is Armenian.)

Anyways, keep in mind that I am a Ron Paul supporter, and he's white as can be.




> Canada's military has always been a joke. It's cold there, why would we want it? We take good care of them so they can afford to have a socalist system. They only spent $19.5 billion in 2009, and that wouldn't even bail out a car company in the US. Our budget is about 520 billion. It must be nice to have someone else to worry about your national defense.


There are two points here: (1) The insane military budget of the United States is not just for national *defense*. Rather, it is for imperial *offense*. (2) America does not defend Canada out of any self-less love; rather, it is part of a belief system rooted in the American concept of Manifest Destiny and more specifically the Monroe Doctrine.

----------


## Kratos

> But if there is a white guy who posts news clips from a white anchor, then it's ok, right?
> 
> I don't care what skin color Cenk is. Sure, he's Turk, which is not really brown, or even Arab. He's not Muslim either: he's an agnostic. He also has some very unsavory views towards Islam, which offend me a great deal, but nonetheless, I acknowledge that his coverage of political stuff is usually spot-on.
> 
> *Just forget about that, I was complaining for no reason because honestly I don't like the guy or his style. You have the right to use whatever news media you want*
> 
> There are two points here: (1) The insane military budget of the United States is not just for national *defense*. Rather, it is for imperial *offense*. (2) America does not defend Canada out of any self-less love; rather, it is part of a belief system rooted in the American concept of Manifest Destiny and more specifically the Monroe Doctrine.


We attained manifest destiny a long time ago. Coast to coast. I don't understand. The Monroe Docterine was about not wanting Europe in our proximity...don't know where you're going with that.

Anyway we were pretty chill until the whole Japan Perl Harbor thing. Then we had an arms race with the Russians. 1 submarine can cost a couple billion not to mention all the other neat toys we had to come up with to keep up and maintain a defense. Things Canada didn't have to worry about cause we had their back. At this point there is a lot that could be cut.

----------


## Nooomoto

Buff, if you've ever watched Red Eye...they make fun of EVERYONE. I've watched it plenty of times. I don't take the Daily Show seriously, I don't take Red Eye seriously...and neither should you.

Calm down, not everything is a holy war.

----------


## Prada

Even though I understand the hosts POV his argument is feeble. Cenk that is

Lets see they mock Canada's defense and Army but to my knowledge. Canada without an army, apparently was not attacked. Yet the USA with its army was attacked. So the US decides it needs to attack Iraq and Afghanistan and seeks Canada's aide to occupy Kabul...err I mean Afghanistan. So in all this time they have almost conquered all of Kabul. To my knowledge Canada is the strongest ally in Kabul. It was Jean Chretien who refused to let Canadian soldiers in Iraq based on the so called intelligence but let them in Afghanistan if I'm not mistaken.

----------


## Nicotine

> Canada's military has always been a joke. It's cold there, why would we want it? We take good care of them so they can afford to have a socalist system. They only spent $19.5 billion in 2009, and that wouldn't even bail out a car company in the US. Our budget is about 520 billion. It must be nice to have someone else to worry about your national defense.
> 
> BTW the young turks are totally useless. Just because they have brown skin doesn't make them intelligent or unbiased.


true, the canadian military is a "joke" - but that's because we don't need to be armed to the teeth, because we arn't hated by the entire world  :Wink: 

and, that aside....

the douche who hosts red eye - he has no right to disrespect canadian soldiers who fight and have DIED in service.

there are dead soldiers, and their families torn apart.... but in the mean time, this guy has his plush job, his nice home and car, and isn't on the front line.

he has NO room to critisize anyone ,when he isn't doing anything himself.

it's easy to critisize others from his coushy life...

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> Canada's military has always been a joke. It's cold there, why would we want it? We take good care of them so they can afford to have a socalist system. They only spent $19.5 billion in 2009, and that wouldn't even bail out a car company in the US. Our budget is about 520 billion. It must be nice to have someone else to worry about your national defense.
> 
> BTW the young turks are totally useless. Just because they have brown skin doesn't make them intelligent or unbiased.


i can tell by reading this you've never been to canada. the only thing making canada more socialist than the united states is health care, so i dont think you really understand what socialism means. its such a broad term. shit, even welfare is a form of socialism... speaking of bailing out car companies, theres more cars being produced in ontario than in michigan btw. and in this socialist country, i make $28 an hour working for ford, more than my american counterparts do you know why theres more auto workers here and get paid more money? yes, its because the companies save on our socialist healthcare costs. and thats funny you mention bailouts and national defence, as if either of that magnitude would ever be needed here. i mean shit, look, paraguay probably has a super-shitty army- no ones protecting them. 

love,
jiggaman

----------


## Kratos

> i can tell by reading this you've never been to canada. the only thing making canada more socialist than the united states is health care, so i dont think you really understand what socialism means. its such a broad term. shit, even welfare is a form of socialism... speaking of bailing out car companies, theres more cars being produced in ontario than in michigan btw. and in this socialist country, i make $28 an hour working for ford, more than my american counterparts do you know why theres more auto workers here and get paid more money? yes, its because the companies save on our socialist healthcare costs. * and thats funny you mention bailouts and national defence, as if either of that magnitude would ever be needed here.* i mean shit, look, paraguay probably has a super-shitty army- no ones protecting them. 
> 
> love,
> jiggaman


You're probably right, the Muslim nations love you
http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/americ...ror/index.html

bailouts, never needed in Canada
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/21/bu.../21canada.html
http://www.thespec.com/News/BreakingNews/article/465308

----------


## BuffedGuy

> You're probably right, the Muslim nations love you
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/americ...ror/index.html


Wow, your logic is flawless. Twelve Muslim men hate Canada. Hence, most of the 1 billion Muslims in the world must hate Canada.

That's not simplistic at all. [/sarcasm]

----------


## NightWolf

> Wow, your logic is flawless. Twelve Muslim men hate Canada. Hence, most of the 1 billion Muslims in the world must hate Canada.
> 
> That's not simplistic at all. [/sarcasm]


The rest just have not got caught yet.


BTW mods, how come this thread is not locked?
This exact topic was posted some days ago and
it got locked very fast because it did not fit
the subject of "news".

----------


## Kratos

> Wow, your logic is flawless. Twelve Muslim men hate Canada. Hence, most of the 1 billion Muslims in the world must hate Canada.
> 
> That's not simplistic at all. [/sarcasm]


Things are heating up in Canada. Radicals (not all Muslims) hate the western world, and Canada is not immune.

----------


## BuffedGuy

> The rest just have not got caught yet.


Bigot. One can only imagine if a person said that all Jews in Canada were disloyal. Such a person would get slapped for anti-Semitism. But when it's against Muslims? No problem!

Do you want to call me "Paki" again?

----------


## Hoggage_54

> Things are heating up in Canada. Radicals (not all Muslims) hate the western world, and Canada is not immune.


We were immune until we took a combat role in Afghanistan. Not taking a part in the Iraq war saved many lives here.

----------


## NightWolf

> Bigot. One can only imagine if a person said that all Jews in Canada were disloyal. Such a person would get slapped for anti-Semitism. But when it's against Muslims? No problem!
> 
> Do you want to call me "Paki" again?


You made a stupid question so you get a stupid answer.
You know very well he (kratos) was replying to another
members statement that the extremists did not care about
Canada.

you keep calling people bigots left and right,
what are you, immune to name callings?
get off your high horse idiot.

----------


## Nooomoto

> We were immune until we took a combat role in Afghanistan. *Not taking a part in the Iraq war saved many lives here*.


Can you point to evidence that supports this statement?

----------


## Hoggage_54

> Can you point to evidence that supports this statement?


The soldiers that are still alive that would have taken part in Iraq and died.

----------


## Nooomoto

> The soldiers that are still alive that would have taken part in Iraq and died.


Uhm...there were Canadians involved in the Iraq war.

----------


## Kratos

> Uhm...there were Canadians involved in the Iraq war.


very much so, but they keep it quiet for the most part
they even flew combat missions

Canada has always supported Israel's occupation of Palestine

----------


## Nooomoto

> very much so, but they keep it quiet for the most part
> they even flew combat missions
> 
> Canada has always supported Israel's occupation of Palestine


I'm aware of both. I was just trying to illustrate how many people make irresponsible statements without the supporting evidence to prove the point they are trying to make.

----------


## *RAGE*

> Bigot. One can only imagine if a person said that all Jews in Canada were disloyal. Such a person would get slapped for anti-Semitism. But when it's against Muslims? No problem!
> 
> Do you want to call me "Paki" again?


One you never have been anywhere and calling people a bigot well it just show what kind of person you are..you told spy that you did not belong here and you were leaving...is this your grand exit?

I love to hear people talk about the Iraq war or war in general. Those who have never been in the military nor were they there :Hmmmm:

----------


## Kratos

one more little thing jigga
http://www.autoblog.com/2007/12/11/c...o-build-a-car/

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> You're probably right, the Muslim nations love you
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/americ...ror/index.html
> 
> 
> bailouts, never needed in Canada
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/21/bu.../21canada.html
> http://www.thespec.com/News/BreakingNews/article/465308


and what has the u.s. done to protect canada from anything? anything?
these are U.S. based companies...



> Things are heating up in Canada. Radicals (not all Muslims) hate the western world, and Canada is not immune.


thats not true. are you just on auto-type whatever sounds interesting?



> one more little thing jigga
> http://www.autoblog.com/2007/12/11/c...o-build-a-car/


sounds devastatin. what is it exactly you are trying to prove with this? puzzling indeed.

you didnt mention anything about my socialism remarks. i think you have a grade 12 education at best. please dont run your mouth when you are working off emotion and not intellect.

----------


## IM708

> But if there is a white guy who posts news clips from a white anchor, then it's ok, right?


 There are quite a few more white anchors than of any other creed out there....

*big⋅ot : a person who is utterly intolerant of any differing creed, belief, or opinion.* 

Based on that definition will you STOP calling everyone a bigot on here damnit. If they are bigots then you (buffedguy) is to. Very lousy thing to call people and a low road to take.

----------


## *RAGE*

> There are quite a few more white anchors than of any other creed out there....
> 
> *big⋅ot : a person who is utterly intolerant of any differing creed, belief, or opinion.* 
> 
> Based on that definition will you STOP calling everyone a bigot on here damnit. If they are bigots then you (buffedguy) is to. Very lousy thing to call people and a low road to take.


I think buffedguy knows his time is up here and wants to get a couple of people baned before he goes, he told spy the other day he was done on this forum and since then he has been fighting with people..his true colors have came out because the people that liked him are starting to see the truth.

he has given nothing to this forum except the asked the muslim thread and wrote a lot about it, but when people stopped listing to him cry he has stared to fight with them... and call people names....
JMO
buffedguy move on, i have been nice to you thinking you would just move on so do so...

----------


## IM708

> I think buffedguy knows his time is up here and wants to get a couple of people baned before he goes, he told spy the other day he was done on this forum and since then he has been fighting with people..his true colors have came out because the people that liked him are starting to see the truth.
> 
> he has given nothing to this forum except the asked the muslim thread and wrote a lot about it, but when people stopped listing to him cry he has stared to fight with them... and call people names....
> JMO
> buffedguy move on, i have been nice to you thinking you would just move on so do so...


That was technially me who he said that to, not spy. I said that these continuous "I'm victimizing muslims" threads are a broken record. Spywizard responded to it though. 

I'm so tired of reading these threads, the muslim thread was interesting BUT now all its been is arguing....Buffedguy never thinks he's wrong because he went to a uni for education even though even in my human nutrition class at a very good uni they preach things that are obsolete or incorrect.

----------


## Nooomoto

> I think buffedguy knows his time is up here and wants to get a couple of people baned before he goes, he told spy the other day he was done on this forum and since then he has been fighting with people..his true colors have came out because the people that liked him are starting to see the truth.
> 
> he has given nothing to this forum except the asked the muslim thread and wrote a lot about it, but when people stopped listing to him cry he has stared to fight with them... and call people names....
> JMO
> buffedguy move on, i have been nice to you thinking you would just move on so do so...


It just seems to me that this is the wrong forum for Buffed. All he posts about is being Muslim, how Muslims are persecuted every where, how Palestinians are being mistreated, American imperialism, Israel is evil, etc etc.

I'm sure there is a more appropriate forum for all that. But this is all he posts. I never see him posting in sections other than the "AR lounge" and "in the news". Ok, I get that he believes an alleged conspiracy on the part of the Jews and all Western countries to eradicate Muslims from the face of the Earth...but this is a forum related to AS, lifting, diet, etc. There are other forums where I think Buff's message would be better heard.

He seems to be fairly intelligent, but then he starts a thread like this. Red Eye is a COMEDY SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Everything that is said on Red Eye is meant to get a laugh out of someone, some where. It's cool to trash America, but the second anything is said about Canada, or Muslims, or anyone else it becomes an internet holy war. Ridiculous.

And FYI everyone posting in this thread. Red Eye is fking hilarious, watch it some time.

----------


## *RAGE*

> It just seems to me that this is the wrong forum for Buffed. All he posts about is being Muslim, how Muslims are persecuted every where, how Palestinians are being mistreated, American imperialism, Israel is evil, etc etc.
> 
> I'm sure there is a more appropriate forum for all that. But this is all he posts. I never see him posting in sections other than the "AR lounge" and "in the news". Ok, I get that he believes an alleged conspiracy on the part of the Jews and all Western countries to eradicate Muslims from the face of the Earth...but this is a forum related to AS, lifting, diet, etc. There are other forums where I think Buff's message would be better heard.
> 
> He seems to be fairly intelligent, but then he starts a thread like this. Red Eye is a COMEDY SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Everything that is said on Red Eye is meant to get a laugh out of someone, some where. It's cool to trash America, but the second anything is said about Canada, or Muslims, or anyone else it becomes an internet holy war. Ridiculous.
> 
> And FYI everyone posting in this thread. Red Eye is fking hilarious, watch it some time.


Very well written bro...and very true.

I hope he moves on before he get more people suspended or baned.

----------


## IM708

> Very well written bro...and very true.
> 
> I hope he moves on before he get more people suspended or baned.


Who's been banned because of him??

----------


## *RAGE*

> That was technially me who he said that to, not spy. I said that these continuous "I'm victimizing muslims" threads are a broken record. Spywizard responded to it though. 
> 
> I'm so tired of reading these threads, the muslim thread was interesting BUT now all its been is arguing....Buffedguy never thinks he's wrong because he went to a uni for education even though even in my human nutrition class at a very good uni they preach things that are obsolete or incorrect.


Thanks for sitting me staight. I have been to the muslim world six month in jordan, a total of three years in iraq, and just less then a year in afghan, i know the muslim world not because i have studied it, but lived it, and he is lost. Yes in the ask the muslim he makes good points but that is not how they live and how they act, trust me they do not follow the religion. And his point on the jew is totally off, but then again he is palestinian so he is going to be one sided...his name calling and being argumentative toward everyone on the forum has showen his true colors. I fought with him and then tried to be nice to him, but he contiues to lie and so on.

----------


## *RAGE*

> Who's been banned because of him??


voice of reason got suspended part because he got pissed and yelled at kale which he was just mad at buffed guys responses about the muslim world..

----------


## Nooomoto

> Thanks for sitting me staight. I have been to the muslim world six month in jordan, a total of three years in iraq, and just less then a year in afghan, i know the muslim world not because i have studied it, but lived it, and he is lost. Yes in the ask the muslim he makes good points but that is not how they live and how they act, trust me they do not follow the religion. And his point on the jew is totally off, but then again he is palestinian so he is going to be one sided...his name calling and being argumentative toward everyone on the forum has showen his true colors. I fought with him and then tried to be nice to him, but he contiues to lie and so on.


So true. It's really hard to feel for Muslims when you see first-hand what they do to eachother, and others. A lot of them lie constantly, just for the sake of lying, for no reason, even when presented with evidence proving the contrary. Maybe they are getting the short-end of the stick, but you know what...I really don't give a fk. If you wanna throw rocks at the biggest kid in the neighborhood, assume he's going to come kick your ass for it...be he right or wrong.

Save the planet...think "green tip"

----------


## *RAGE*

> So true. It's really hard to feel for Muslims when you see first-hand what they do to eachother, and others. A lot of them lie constantly, just for the sake of lying, for no reason, even when presented with evidence proving the contrary. Maybe they are getting the short-end of the stick, but you know what...I really don't give a fk. If you wanna throw rocks at the biggest kid in the neighborhood, assume he's going to come kick your ass for it...be he right or wrong.
> 
> Save the planet...think "green tip"


 LOL

It has been that way since the begining of time, but the losers will always have something to cry about. Point, after 911 americans stopped what they were doing picked up their guns and went to war, right, or wrong, it does not matter, but they were ready to lay down their lives for what they believed in. That is what makes us the toughest country in the world. 

War sucks people die innocent people get caught in the crossfire, but it has gotten better then in WWII. They say we are or the jews are violating the geneva convention, all lies...If this was true then there would be hearing about it..

some people think they can read something on the internet or listen to the news and know what is going on, but they don't not till you have been there and put yourself in the situation will you know..

----------


## Kratos

> and what has the u.s. done to protect canada from anything? anything?
> these are U.S. based companies...
> 
> thats not true. are you just on auto-type whatever sounds interesting?
> 
> sounds devastatin. what is it exactly you are trying to prove with this? puzzling indeed.
> 
> you didnt mention anything about my socialism remarks. i think you have a grade 12 education at best. please dont run your mouth when you are working off emotion and not intellect.


Hey Jigga, sry if I came off like a dick, I'm not trying to bash Canada. There are plenty of problems with the United States.


The second article I posted wasn't about auto bailouts but to show the Canadian banks are in the same mess as the US. You said bailouts would never be needed in Canada, but clearly they are. You may not have any car companies native to Canada, but the current economic crisis and the state of the auto industry is a problem for Canada as much as the US. Because of the overhead exposure of auto companies they can be the first ones hit and hit the hardest when it comes to maufacturing.

Clearly the economic climate has hit other industries...canadian companies have needed bailouts as well.

http://westernstandard.blogs.com/sho...tructures.html

Ottawa will invest $170 million in the forestry sector over two years in order to help its diversify its product base and introduce new processes. 

Farmers will receive a $500 million boost over five years, in addition to a $50 million investment in the expansion of Canadas slaughterhouse capacity.

Canadian shipyards can count on $175 million worth of new orders from Ottawa.

20 million earmarked for the National Arts Training Contribution Program

200-million allocation for the Canadian Television Fund

$100 million commitment to support marquee festivals and events that promote tourism over two years



The United States can't do anything to protect Canada from terrorism that has orgins in Canada. They have to protect themselves from that. However they don't have to participate in the undertaking the US has moved forward with fighting terrorists in their homeland (not saying it's something I support 100%, just that it's happening).

No, I didn't just type it cause it sounds exciting. As I said earlier, Canadian hands are dirty when it comes to Iraq and Isael. Muslims living in Canada feel very persecuted, they don't do well in western civilization and this opens up the progression to militantism.

http://muslim-chronicle.blogspot.com...dicals-in.html

Muslims currently make up approximately two percent of the Canadian population, and the number who could be described as "radical" is far less.

http://www.militantislammonitor.org/article/id/3781
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ff2_1217000067
The internet is being filled with bias motivated hate crimes in canada against Muslims and they feel threatened in Canada just like any western nation.
You will see more terrorism in Canada. Immigration is bringing in more muslims, and Canada will strugle with this just as Europe has.


The reason why I posted the article about cost of manufacturing in Canada is because you made a big deal about universal healthcare attracting jobs. In fact in the end it will push jobs away and the article cites Canada's higher taxes and unfavorable contracts as a major deterant. Clearly it's relivent to your previous post.

----------


## Nooomoto

> some people think they can read something on the internet or listen to the news and know what is going on, but they don't not till you have been there and put yourself in the situation will you know..


Yeah...I'm a student now, and I often come across people who saw something or other on youtube or the news, and suddenly they've become experts on the mid-east, foreign policy, military law, etc. I say "You really want to know whats going on? Sign up"

Of course, none of these people have the testicular fortitude required to do anything about it.

As Hatebreed says:




> You revolt from the safety of your fantasies
> Privileged, you've never fought for a thing
> You'd be the first to go if there was real anarchy
> All your jargon makes me sick
> You're the farthest thing from an activist
> You've lost sight of what's important and real
> You've taken your freedom and safety for granted

----------


## Prada

Kratos, actually the Canadian banking system is deemed one of the best in the world. Considering how heavily dependent the Canadian economy is on the American economy its actually quite remarkable the banks are, in general, in good health. So I really wouldn't say they are in the same mess as the US banks. Credit is handed out to easily in the US not so in Canada. If anything the Canadian economy has to diversify itself out of the US and more towards the pacific, South America, South East Asia.

----------


## Kratos

> Kratos, actually the Canadian banking system is deemed one of the best in the world. Considering how heavily dependent the Canadian economy is on the American economy its actually quite remarkable the banks are, in general, in good health. So I really wouldn't say they are in the same mess as the US banks. Credit is handed out to easily in the US not so in Canada. If anything the Canadian economy has to diversify itself out of the US and more towards the pacific, South America, South East Asia.


I retract that statement as you are correct. Canada's banking system is in much better health than the United States or Europe. They maintain a lower leveraged ratio and home values haven't droped nearly as substantially in Canada. However, they haven't been able to avoid bailouts completely.

Tough for them to diversify outside the United States for exports. You need buyers for goods and Canada isn't well positioned to compete with South American or Asian labor force (not that the US is).

----------


## NATE0406

the clip was mildly funny. but why is everone making such a big deal about this. other countries dog the u.s. all the time. dont be so sensitive.

----------


## Hoggage_54

> I'm aware of both. I was just trying to illustrate how many people make irresponsible statements without the supporting evidence to prove the point they are trying to make.


You need to provide me with evidence if you want to prove your point!! lol!!

----------


## Kratos

> You need to provide me with evidence if you want to prove your point!! lol!!


http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.p...xt=va&aid=8110

----------


## Kratos

> the clip was mildly funny. but why is everone making such a big deal about this. other countries dog the u.s. all the time. dont be so sensitive.


Just some of Buff's propaganda to show that America hates everyone including their allies. When in reality although we may criticize each others politics at times and joke, it is a very functional and mutally benificial relationship.

I'm sure the majority of Americans are thankful to the Canadians who served in Afghanistan even if Canada has decided to suspend their presence.

----------


## Prada

> http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.p...xt=va&aid=8110


Global Research is a good website. I read Michel Chossudovsky's articles as well as a writer named Eric Margolis.

I dont think there is any doubt that Canada has an active yet predominately supportive or secondary role in Iraq. IMO, which equates to being a participant in the occupation of Iraq. They have their special forces, JTF2, commanding precision and surgical strikes.

However being that the Canadian citizens overwhelmingly oppose the war it is not something that is explicitly discussed. I mean just the fact that Canada has a significant amount of troops in Afghanistan allows the USA to allocate their troops in Iraq. That reality flows well and passes under the radar.

----------


## Prada

> I retract that statement as you are correct. Canada's banking system is in much better health than the United States or Europe. They maintain a lower leveraged ratio and home values haven't droped nearly as substantially in Canada. However, they haven't been able to avoid bailouts completely.
> 
> Tough for them to diversify outside the United States for exports. You need buyers for goods and Canada isn't well positioned to compete with South American or Asian labor force (not that the US is).


For labour and exports it is going to be tough. By diversify I mean they need to be more aggressive in the transportation industry (aviation, locomotives,etc) as well as pharmaceutical research, programming, enginerring etc. The economy is moving from a product industry to a service industry. Kind of like the direction IBM has taken since they just cant compete with the Chinese. Therefore they are going to have be more aggressive in trade missions in order to promote Canadian products/services outside the USA. Not necessarily an easy task but they just cant have all their eggs in one basket. 

High oil prices justify the heavy extraction costs, however their economic boon relies heavily on oil. There are going to have to be more aggressive in the technology sector and other projects that require heavy capital costs.

Having said this, the Asians (India, China) are having more and more skilled labor at a cheaper cost (minus all the corporate benefits) so it become ever more so difficult.

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> Hey Jigga, sry if I came off like a dick, I'm not trying to bash Canada. There are plenty of problems with the United States.
> 
> 
> The second article I posted wasn't about auto bailouts but to show the Canadian banks are in the same mess as the US. You said bailouts would never be needed in Canada, but clearly they are. You may not have any car companies native to Canada, but the current economic crisis and the state of the auto industry is a problem for Canada as much as the US. Because of the overhead exposure of auto companies they can be the first ones hit and hit the hardest when it comes to maufacturing.
> 
> Clearly the economic climate has hit other industries...canadian companies have needed bailouts as well.
> 
> http://westernstandard.blogs.com/sho...tructures.html
> 
> ...


much better. the thing is all those things you listed arent government bailouts though. they would have to be industries in danger of going bankrupt. you are listing promotion of tourism and funding of the arts as bailouts erroneously. same goes for the rest of them. every government spends money.

----------

